# marantz av 7005 4k



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, my first post, will the marantz av 7005 ever get updated to 4k or isnt it able cheers Craig.:R


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry, there will be no updates for the av7005. The updates stopped about a year ago. Makes me sad because it could use a few. It is discontinued and Denon/Marantz are putting efforts into new and more expensive products.


----------



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

blitzer said:


> Sorry, there will be no updates for the av7005. The updates stopped about a year ago. Makes me sad because it could use a few. It is discontinued and Denon/Marantz are putting efforts into new and more expensive products.


What a shame. I thought they may have had a pass through option.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

ckcouchman said:


> Hi everyone, my first post, will the marantz av 7005 ever get updated to 4k or isnt it able cheers Craig.:R


A recommendation, sell the AV7005 and buy a Denon AVR4520CI and be done with it.

I do believe that Denon is getting ready to come out with a replacement for the AVR4520CI. Other than the original roll out date for the 4520CI being about two years old and Denon having had some recent special give away deals going on (a 4520CI and a DBT-3313UDCI BRP), combined with a lower than retail dealer pricing for the 4520 by itself in my opinion, is done so residual inventory is reduced before the new product announcement is made.

This year's CES Las Vegas has already happened and the next isn't until January next year. I'm not sure when the European CES shows are coming up in (I think) September of this year.

I hate waiting on upgrades to be announced but I don't like buying, knowing "newer and better" is coming down the pike. We just recently upgraded to a 4520 for the amplifier section and XT32/SubEQ HT. I don't use all the fancy stuff so no matter what the new model has included, I'm quite sure we're not going be disappointed for many years to come.


----------



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> A recommendation, sell the AV7005 and buy a Denon AVR4520CI and be done with it.
> 
> I do believe that Denon is getting ready to come out with a replacement for the AVR4520CI. Other than the original roll out date for the 4520CI being about two years old and Denon having had some recent special give away deals going on (a 4520CI and a DBT-3313UDCI BRP), combined with a lower than retail dealer pricing for the 4520 by itself in my opinion, is done so residual inventory is reduced before the new product announcement is made.
> 
> ...


Hi, I want to stay with separates as Im running monobloc amps. I am not in any hurry as in Australia we do not expect to have much content for 4k for some time.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

The only reason separates ever interested me, was for more power. Personally, I don't want a rack full of Amps and Pre-Pros. Restating, these are my personal feelings on the matter and I'm not projecting these opinions on anybody else.



> I am not in any hurry as in Australia we do not expect to have much content for 4k for some time.


Your above is a bit confusing when on one hand you post the above, yet in your OP, you post:



> ...will the marantz av 7005 ever get updated to 4k...


...

What's up? What are your concerns?


----------



## ckcouchman (Mar 2, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> The only reason separates ever interested me, was for more power. Personally, I don't want a rack full of Amps and Pre-Pros. Restating, these are my personal feelings on the matter and I'm not projecting these opinions on anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I was curious as to whether the marantz could be upgraded, then as I researched further i found info saying the content will take a while in Australia.The marantz monos are compact and do not take up that much space anyway,and to buy the Denon as stated is close to $3000 aud,so I will stick with what I have. The first affordable 4k tv is just coming out here 55inch at $995 so when funds allow I might take a dip,cheers Craig.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

ckcouchman said:


> The first affordable 4k tv is just coming out here 55inch at $995 so when funds allow I might take a dip,cheers Craig.


Should you take one for the team and buy a 4k flat screen, we'll all look forward to your first impressions,


----------

